# OPEN LETTER



## Takun (Sep 26, 2009)

TO LILY ALLEN, FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL9-esIM2CY


----------



## Aden (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: THIS SHOULD BE LINK OF THE DAY BUT I'M TOO FUCKING LAZY TO SUBMIT IT: OPEN LETTER*

Why, that sounds just like Scroobius Pip.


----------



## Takun (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: THIS SHOULD BE LINK OF THE DAY BUT I'M TOO FUCKING LAZY TO SUBMIT IT: OPEN LETTER*

I think, now, that it's because it's kinda like Letter to God by him.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 27, 2009)

That was awesome.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: THIS SHOULD BE LINK OF THE DAY BUT I'M TOO FUCKING LAZY TO SUBMIT IT: OPEN LETTER*



Aden said:


> Why, that sounds just like Scroobius Pip.



didnt click

already know lily allen sucks


----------



## Takun (Sep 27, 2009)

THE MAN JUST CENSURED ME.  YOU ALL SAW IT.


----------

